# An accident or...



## v2 (Apr 14, 2006)

It has been discovered that the scandal in the Konya Air Force Base was due to an accident that occurred there. An F4 Phantom out on a routine training flight bombed two planes of the same model and a machine. As the planes were compeletely destroyed the loss to the state will amount to approx €30 million.
Main Body
On the 19th of October 2005 in Konya 3 Main Jet Training Facilities, a fighter plane during a routine training flight accidently bombed two planes who were parked on the runway. Under the supervision of Pilot Cuneyt Ozturk, the students ranked as sergeants who were being trained in the use of bombs also damaged an external component of the facility by setting it into flames. Although the two F-5 planes worth millions were completely destroyed, there were no injuries or fatalities. Whilst the planes were bursting into flames, fire fighters put out the fires with foam. It was discovered that the plane used to accidently bomb the F-5's had undergone upgrades in Israel.
The photos of the accident appeared in www.aloihbar.org. It depicts photos showing two planes and one machine on fire under the headline "Military Police HeadQuarters Criminal Division". Air Force Chief Faruk Comert is being blamed for trying to cover up this affair from the public. Its not known whether the plane, which underwent modernisations by the Israelis and was handed back to Turkey in 1999, had a technical malfunction or whether the accident was caused by the pilot alone.
To discuss this matter we tried to contact General Atilla Ozler and General Albay Ayhan Bodur who shyed away from our calls and other top officials stated that there have been no further developments and that this matter is no longer in the public eye. An explanantion is expected from the Generals Headquarters about this incident which has been discovered was hidden from the public eye for 5 months.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 14, 2006)

strange things happen could the weapon have been hung up or a switch malfunctioned my previous trade always make me wait for the official result and how much is a f5 worth not that much


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2006)

And if it was a bomb, wheres the bomb damage and crater???? 

Those 2 planes look like they were splashed with JP-5 and ignited, not bombed.... I've seen aircraft that were bombed, and from a BDA point of view, there was no bomb....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2006)

I was just thinking the same thing, Dan. It looks more like the APU caught fire and set the F5s alight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

obviously i'm no expert but it also looks odd that the rear half of one and the front half of the other went up, surely a bomb would cause more damage to both and in similar places?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed onboth posts.... Whatever it was, it wasnt a bomb....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe someone was smoking near a fuel vent on either the APU or the F5. The burning question is why are the guys in the third and forth picture wearing HazMat suits?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Maybe someone was smoking near a fuel vent on either the APU or the F5. The burning question is why are the guys in the third and forth picture wearing HazMat suits?


These days anytime an aircraft crashes a Hazmat team is brought in because the wreckage has hazmat potential. I recently had to give an assessment of the aircraft we maintain here, indicating what would be considered hazmat in the event of a crash. This includes fuel, hydraulic fluid, insulation, seat material etc......


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah, okay that makes sense. I went on a couple of crash recoveries in the UK and a few overseas and we never saw hazmat suits. But then, there wasn't much left of the ones we went out on either.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Today the military is real skiddish about hazmat and exposure....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

And they should be... God only knows whats been pumping through my lungs and veins since I was in the MIlitary.... Ive been in some VERY inhospitable places.... As I get older, I get more concerned about my future....


----------



## Smokey (Apr 15, 2006)

Could it have been napalm? It could have fallen in a line from the generator snd then across the aircraft, or winds could have blown the flames over the aircraft. It could also explain the localised damage.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

More of the tarmac would be scorched if it was Napalm....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2006)

From the recent C-5 crash..



> "Seven people aboard the plane were hospitalized. Others were able to walk away from the wreckage covered in jet fuel and had to be *decontaminated.*"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

> The burning question is



oh very good 

one last thing



> damaged an external component of the facility by setting it into flames



does that mean the APU in the pictures up there or a building/something else outside? because the nearest buildings are a long way away?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Before 9-11 the company I was working for at the time was doing a C-130 mod program for the Algerian Air Force. They flew one to Mojave for modification and then we were supposed to send about 30 people over there to do the rest of their fleet. One of our engineers went over to the base where their 130s were at and met with the base commander. His office was nicely decorated but had a hole in one of the walls. My engineer friend later learned that earlier that month a Russian instructor, doing some low level aerobatics right over the base in a Mig-21 planted the thing on the runway inverted. The hole in the base commanders wall was part of a turbine disk that departed the wreckage!


----------



## paaln (Apr 24, 2006)

>And if it was a bomb, wheres the bomb damage and crater????

BDU-33 Practice Bombs, according to 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3746-accident.html

Could it be that a hot -33 lit up one of the apu's which in turn lit up one and then the next F-5? A practice bomb wouldn't necessarily make a huge crater, would it? And an eventual crater could easily be covered by the foam in the pix?


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 25, 2007)

Good question indeed. It sounds like an interesting accident. Testing perhaps of ways to sabotage enemy aircraft on the ground...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2007)

What, by destroying two of their own planes??


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, perhaps somebody doesn't like Algeria... And so might drop a weapon on an Algerian plane. It certainly looks like it is a weapon that has achieved a very hot temperature. It has burnt through.


----------



## Jared (Mar 26, 2007)

Interesting *incident*. Not sus at all ^^


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)

That was not a weapon that caused that.

That was some form of accident and probably was caused by jet fuel. If that was a weapon it would have caused more damage than that and not only to the aircraft but to the ground as well.

You see the thing in the back on 4 wheels on some of the pictures that is also burnt up, that is an AGPU. It is basically an external power source. It can be used to give electical power or even to start engines or deice aircraft. We used them also for our Blackhawks. My guess would be that had something to do with the accident and it was probably on start up or during maintenace on the aircraft. Electical spark meets Jet Fuel....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

One question. Why aren't the tires flat?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

They dont necessarily have to be. I have seen aircraft burnt up and the tires were not flattened. Same with the AGPU. We had one go up in flames at our base and nothing happened to the wheels.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

The whole tarmac is charred, the plane is basically gutted to include the aluminum skin...and the rubber tires are not flat, melted or showing significant fire damage? Rubber tires made from petroleum?

I'm not arguing that it was a bomb. Clearly looks like a flammable liquid fire to me. But the tires stick out like a sore thumb. Interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Dont know. I have seen stranger things.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah I guess so.


----------

